# [fuentes de xorg-server] Fuentes gigantescas (cerrado,thank)

## sefirotsama

HE acabado de recompilar el sistema desde el problema que tube con el cambo de la expat, y en principio me habria de ir todo bien.... pero al arrancar KDM me encuentro con las ventanas (a causa de las fuentes) són gigantescas... si consigo iniciar sesión a ciegas y arrancar kde, me pasa lo mismo... TODAS las fuentes són gigantes... no sabiendo que hacer borré las configuraciones de .kde y kdm para ver si me generaban nuevas y el resultado es el mismo.

He mirado la salida de startx:

 *startx 2>log.txt wrote:*   

> xauth:  creating new authority file /root/.serverauth.8906
> 
> X Window System Version 1.3.0
> 
> Release Date: 19 April 2007
> ...

 

Y he reemergido varios paquetes como lso siguientes pensando que el tema podria ir por ahí:

 *emerge wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  emerge --oneshot media-fonts/corefonts media-fonts/corefonts media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi media-fonts/font-alias media-fonts/font-cursor-misc media-fonts/font-misc-misc media-fonts/font-util media-fonts/gnu-gs-fonts-std media-gfx/fontforge media-libs/fontconfig x11-apps/mkfontdir x11-apps/mkfontscale x11-libs/libXfont x11-libs/libXfontcache x11-libs/libfontenc x11-proto/fontcacheproto x11-proto/fontsproto x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto
> 
> 

 

Pero el resultado no varia y cada vez que enciendo el entorno grafico me pasa esto... unas fuenes tan grandes que hacen que todas las aplicaciones y menus (por algo son escalables) tengan tamaños gigantescos haciendo inusable el entorno grafico e intentando cerrar la sesion a ciegas con las teclas graficas... posteo mi xorg.con (que es el mismo de siempre):

 *xorg.conf wrote:*   

> Section "Module"
> 
>     Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension
> 
>     Load        "freetype"
> ...

 

También uso 915resolution para conseguir una resolución de 1200x800 pero dudo que le afecte pq la resolución es la misma... si alguien sabe que puedo hacer para restaurar mi KDE me haria un gran favor... estoy a un solo paso de volver a tener un sistema usable...

AGRADEZCO TODA AYUDA, y como siempre me comprometo a devolver el favor a la comunidad de la manera que sea...

Por favor, alguna sugerencia...

----------

## achaw

Podrias intentar acomodar el dpi desde KDe, como no lo uso desconozco. Si no lanzar las X con el parametro -dpi, algo asi:

```
X -dpi 96
```

O el valor que mas se ajuste.

Saludos

----------

## i92guboj

 *achaw wrote:*   

> Podrias intentar acomodar el dpi desde KDe, como no lo uso desconozco. Si no lanzar las X con el parametro -dpi, algo asi:
> 
> ```
> X -dpi 96
> ```
> ...

 

Lo mejor según mi experiencia es usar DisplaySize X Y en la sección Monitor, donde X e Y son las medidas del área funcional de la pantalla en milimetros, yo por ejemplo tengo esto:

```

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier "Philips 109E5"

        HorizSync 30-92

        VertRefresh 50-160

        DisplaySize 375 273

        Modeline "1600x1200_50.00" 132.39  1600 1704 1872 2144  1200 1201 1204 1235 -HSync +Vsync

        ModeLine "768x576" 50.00 768 832 846 1000 576 590 595 630

        ModeLine "768x576" 63.07 768 800 960 1024 576 578 590 616

EndSection

```

Esto permite a xorg calcular de forma acertada un dpi correcto sin necesidad de andar probando. Si usas esto, asegúrate de tener desactivado el dpi de kde en kcontrol. Si no recuerdo mal está en la sección de fuentes. Había una opción para forzar dpi de los tipos de letra, tienes que desactivarla. De kdm no se nada, pero creo que tendrás que configurarlo como usuario root en cualquier caso.

----------

## sefirotsama

El caso es que la resolución y el area del monitor es correcta... es decir si muevo el mouse a los extremos no desplazo la pantalla... sinó que "toco" el borde.

Ya digo es como si las fuentes hicieran 48 de size y no pudiesen mostrarse más pequeñas...

conseguí ahcer un screenshot si puedo lo cuelgo y probaré esto que deciis cuando este con mi ordenador.

----------

## darkevil

hola,

 a mi me pasa lo mismo en el portatil cuando uso los ati-drivers, si configuro el xorg para que use los drivers del kernel las letras salen pequeñas, pero con los propietarios de ati las letras son enormes y una consola me come mas de media pantalla. En los dos casos uso la misma configurarion para kde y xorg, simplemente cambiando el driver me cambia los tamaños.

No consegui ponerlo bien porque me quede con los drivers del kernel puestos, cuando tenga tiempo y aparezcan unos drivers ke vallan bien ya me peleare, pero segun vi en el log del xorg, ati-drivers no era compatible con algunas de las librerias de fuentes que tenia configurao en el xorg.conf.

chao  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## sefirotsama

A ver... teniais razón...

Si hago 

```
root#startx -- -dpi 100
```

puedo iniciar el kde de root con las fuentes normales y correctamente... sin embargo cualquier otra opción no me permite poner las fuentes correctamente y el KDM siempre (sin escepcín) sigue siendo enorme y no sé que más hacer...

Estoy algo desesperado ya que no hago más que caer en una tras otra... como puedo adaptar mi xorg.conf (o donde quiera que esté) para que el dpi esté siempre a 100???

Como usuario normal no he conseguido lanzar las X correctamente

He mirado la mayoria de scripts del sistema X11, por no decir todos, y también he leido la documentación...no hago más que encontrarme con palos en las ruedas... cuando no me falla esto es la swap y cuando no el script de hibernación... y todavia tengo que armar el qemu el compilador de java y varias cosas más para la universidad...

Desde luego que agradezco vuestra ayuda... si no fuera por vosotros habria cambiado de distribución hace tiempo.

Eso sí, a partir de mañana podré conectarme 10 minutos al dia desde casa... (gracias a elchicosinhada)

----------

## Cereza

No estoy segura de si esto tiene algo que ver, pero, las únicas lineas que hace referencia a dpi en mi xorg.conf, son:

 */etc/X11/xorg.conf wrote:*   

> Section "Files"
> 
> FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"
> 
> FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"
> ...

 Last edited by Cereza on Sun Sep 16, 2007 8:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## i92guboj

 *sefirotsama wrote:*   

> A ver... teniais razón...
> 
> Si hago 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Al iniciar así, le das tu DPI personalizado como tu usuario. Sin embargo, xdm (el servicio xdm, independientemente de que inicie kdm o gdm) anda como root. Lo cual significa que si quieres configurar algo a nivel de root (para que ande en xdm) tienes que hacerlo como de dije más arriba. Hay varias formas de poner del dpi en xorg.conf. Una de ellas es dejar que xorg lo calcule a partir del DisplaySize que te comenté.

De esta forma el DPI será el correcto para tu monitor. No hay vuelta de hoja. Si las fuentes en ese dpi son grandes, es que las fuentes están mal configuradas, no el dpi. Así que ve a kcontrol como root, y configura kdm allí. Las fuentes de kdm creo que se configuraban aparte del resto de kde, si no recuerdo mal. En su propia sección.

 *Quote:*   

>  y cuando no el script de hibernación... y todavia tengo que armar el qemu el compilador de java y varias cosas más para la universidad...

 

Qemu y java no tienen por qué dar problemas. La hibernación depende totalmente de tu kernel y del hardware que tengas. No es ningún secreto que en linux, la hibernación anda, eso sí, a veces  :Wink: 

----------

## sefirotsama

Por cierto, una imagen del suceso (con beryl para apreciar mejor).

Conste que la resolucion es correcta:

http://img126.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot1tz5.png

----------

## sefirotsama

Han pasado un par de semanas y todavía no lo he solucionado... no sé que más hacer. He leído toda la documentación (y si no poco falta) he mirado todos los archivos de configuración y los scripts relacionados y no he encontrado nada...

Alguien me sabe decir como poner el DPI a 100 a través del xorg.conf???

Estoy más que desesperado, he probado googleando, siguiendo guias de las fuentes, probando de todo y no he podido... 

He probado de poner esta línea:

 *Quote:*   

> Option     "DPI"           "100 x 100"

 

Y fue inútil... por favor ayuda... no sé que mas hacer... es más si pongo esa línea no me inicia y si cojo el xorg.conf que me generó el ubuntu tampoco se me inicia correctamente (a parte que no dice nada del DPI).

----------

## i92guboj

No se que decir, esas letras son algo anormales jeje. Pero por probar algo... ¿Sabes si tu freetype se ha instalado desde algún overlay como xeffects?

En emerge -pv freetype debería sablir un numerito al final si es así.

----------

## sefirotsama

Como estaba hasta los webbers desactive los overlays, lo inestable (solamente uso un nucleo kamikaze9, pero eso es lo de menos, pasa igual con otros nucleos).

Lo he probado todo, incluyendo la formulita de dividir resolucion por los DPI que quieres y multiplicar por 25.4, hasta he copiado ejemplos que he visto por ahí en internet... lo raro es que si hago la llamada manual startx -- -dpi 100 arranca bien...

```
sefirot@localhost ~ $ grep -i DPI /var/log/Xorg.0.log

(WW) The directory "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(++) intel(0): DPI set to (100, 100)

(WW) intel(0): Option "UseEdidDpi" is not used

(WW) intel(0): Option "DPI" is not used

```

Voy a corregir los errores de stas fuentes y reinicio las X a ver que le pasan (antes las tenia bien pero lo he tocado todo y supongo que lo habré jodido).

Conste que a pesar de eso, si arranco con startx -- -dpi 100 se ve correctamente (así es como he sobreivido hasta ahora).

----------

## sefirotsama

Ya he corregido lo de las fuentes y sigo igual, a parte he ehcho 49 intentos más sin exito...

Por cierto:

 *Quote:*   

> sefirot@localhost ~ $ grep -i DPI /var/log/Xorg.0.log
> 
>         /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,
> 
>         /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,
> ...

 

Cual es el motivo para que Ignore la opción DPI??? en esa asigno valor 100

Estoy ya harto de toquetear el xorg... no se que más hacer o dejar de hacer... cualquier idea, sgerimiento sera bienvenida...

 *xorg monitor wrote:*   

> Section "Monitor"
> 
> Identifier  "monitor0"
> 
>                 HorizSync       31.5 - 64.3
> ...

 

----------

## Tanisete

Puedes probar a que KDM arranque con las opciones de DPI que tu quieres modificando /usr/kde/3.5/share/config/kdm/kdmrc, en concreto la opcion:

```

ServerCmd=/usr/bin/X -br -dpi 100

```

A ver si te sirve de algo.

Un saludo!

----------

## sefirotsama

Gracias, de verdad, no se como agradecertelo... mi gentoo también te lo agradece... sabe que he pensado en debian ultimamente.

Uf menos mal... ya estaba hartito... y uf, menos mal... Gracias mil!

/usr/kde/3.5/share/config/kdm/kdmrc

```

ServerCmd=/usr/bin/X -br -dpi 100

```

¿Sabrias como decirle al xorg que lo haga el solito? De todas maneras ya ha pasado lo peor... GRACIAS!

----------

## i92guboj

 *sefirotsama wrote:*   

> Gracias, de verdad, no se como agradecertelo... mi gentoo también te lo agradece... sabe que he pensado en debian ultimamente.
> 
> Uf menos mal... ya estaba hartito... y uf, menos mal... Gracias mil!
> 
> /usr/kde/3.5/share/config/kdm/kdmrc
> ...

 

¿Puedes subir tu xorg.conf a pastebin o donde sea para que le echemos un vistazo tal y como está ahora? A lo mejor alguien ve algo.

----------

## sefirotsama

El xorg en el pastebin (es la primera vez que veo esto de paste bin).

http://pastebin.lugmen.org.ar/1678

Si alguien tiene problemas para verlo, hago copypaste-forum.

No he borrado nada del xorg, ni los comentarios...

----------

## i92guboj

 *sefirotsama wrote:*   

> El xorg en el pastebin (es la primera vez que veo esto de paste bin).
> 
> http://pastebin.lugmen.org.ar/1678
> 
> Si alguien tiene problemas para verlo, hago copypaste-forum.
> ...

 

Veo que has estado probando a poner todo eso en distintas partes, he hecho algo de limpieza para no perdernos, y he añadido un comentario por ahí:

http://pastebin.lugmen.org.ar/1679

DisplaySize y DPI están bien en esa sección. "Monitor". La cosa es que tienes que escoger entre DisplaySize o DPI, si no, supongo que el último que se defina tomará precedencia, no lo se. En cualquier caso, también veo que habías puesto muchos DisplaySize. no se si has estado probando o algo, pero el DisplaySize es simpre igual (o debería serlo) independientemente de la resolución que se use. Es la medida en milímetros del área útil del monitor.

Sin embargo, y viendo el tamaño de las fuentes, me resulta difícil pensar que sea un DPI mal configurado el que cause tal bestialidad. Pero también es cierto que usando dicho parámetro en kdm se arregla, así que tiene que ser eso.

A no ser que haya algún otro xorg.conf que se esté cargando en lugar del tuyo, y por eso tu config no tome efecto. Es una idea un poco descabellada, pero por si acaso, prueba "slocate xorg.conf" como root. No se si X lee algún fichero más antes de iniciar. Supongo que un repaso a las man pages lo desvelaría.

----------

## sefirotsama

Oye, pues gracias por todo!!!

Esto es como pedir a un colega que te haga los deberes y los pasa a limpio, xD.

Lo he probado substituyendo, y, como era de esperar sin la config del kdm especificando el dpi en la llamada a las X pos... no furula, sale ampliado (además ahora kdm tiene tema gentoo... gigante, xD).

Pues eso...

No sé porqué me pasa esto si antes ese mismo xorg me servia... hace como un mes actualicé varios paquetes y mira... un poco raro.

Gracias

----------

